# Getting Ready



## MonkMan (Dec 5, 2016)

Ordered two machines from QMT at the beginning of November. The PM-1340 GT and PM-935 TV should be here in a couple of weeks. I'll try and document the process going forward.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice shop space.  I'm jealous...


----------



## marcusp323 (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm betting you won't be disappointed with that combo sitting in that nice shop space either 
Sure enjoy mine.
Mark


----------



## MonkMan (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks Guys...counting the days


----------



## MonkMan (Dec 20, 2016)

Well, Christmas came a little early.
	

		
			
		

		
	

















	

		
			
		

		
	
 A little scary getting the mill down and the lathe took a long time because of the broken secondary pallet. Needed all four of us to get her down. The crates appear to be in good shape so I think all is well. I'm going to do the floor where they will be set before uncrating. Stay Tuned.


----------



## tmarks11 (Dec 20, 2016)

nice.  congrats.  0 to 60 mph on this order...


----------



## RIO (Dec 20, 2016)

Hey Monk!  I just made the connection - you bought the depth mic from me 6 months ago.  Hope it worked out.
You're going to love your PM1340GT!!  Having the nice shop makes it even better.
I just moved to Arizona from NY (Hi Mark! (MKSJ)).  Still trying to get my shop set back up....in a MUCH smaller garage.  Oh well.
Hope your setup goes well.  My one recommendation is drill four holes in your floor and anchor that lathe down, if you want it to be REALLY solid and stable.
Matt (QMT) probably already told you that.

  What a Christmas for you!
RIO


----------



## mksj (Dec 20, 2016)

The shippers put them on those flimsy secondary pallets, they almost always arrive broken. Nice setup, great combination of machines. I had heard that the newer PM1340GT have 4 supports on the headstock cabinet, Rio was the one who figured that one out. Hey Rio, welcome to sunny Arizona, what a change. 
Mark


----------



## Rich V (Dec 21, 2016)

Monkman
I have the same lathe & mill, you will not be disappointed. Check out the various modifications  MKSJ and others have done to make these machines even better.

Rio
Looks like we are neighbors, welcome to Prescott!


RIO said:


> Hey Monk!  I just made the connection - you bought the depth mic from me 6 months ago.  Hope it worked out.
> You're going to love your PM1340GT!!  Having the nice shop makes it even better.
> I just moved to Arizona from NY (Hi Mark! (MKSJ)).  Still trying to get my shop set back up....in a MUCH smaller garage.  Oh well.
> Hope your setup goes well.  My one recommendation is drill four holes in your floor and anchor that lathe down, if you want it to be REALLY solid and stable.
> ...


----------



## MonkMan (Dec 21, 2016)

tmarks11 said:


> nice.  congrats.  0 to 60 mph on this order...


Thanks Tim


----------



## MonkMan (Dec 21, 2016)

RIO said:


> Hey Monk!  I just made the connection - you bought the depth mic from me 6 months ago.  Hope it worked out.
> You're going to love your PM1340GT!!  Having the nice shop makes it even better.
> I just moved to Arizona from NY (Hi Mark! (MKSJ)).  Still trying to get my shop set back up....in a MUCH smaller garage.  Oh well.
> Hope your setup goes well.  My one recommendation is drill four holes in your floor and anchor that lathe down, if you want it to be REALLY solid and stable.
> ...


I didn't get that from Matt? He told me this would come with the new bolts on the head stock support. He also said these are made from thicker plates. I'll have to think about the anchor idea.
Thanks RIO


----------



## MonkMan (Dec 21, 2016)

mksj said:


> The shippers put them on those flimsy secondary pallets, they almost always arrive broken. Nice setup, great combination of machines. I had heard that the newer PM1340GT have 4 supports on the headstock cabinet, Rio was the one who figured that one out. Hey Rio, welcome to sunny Arizona, what a change.
> Mark


I removed the broken pallet from the lathe last night, what a pain that was. The one under the mill is going to be more difficult. Was not expecting this extra step.
Seems like QMT is selling quite a few of this combination. - Thanks


----------



## bss1 (Dec 21, 2016)

On the extra pallet, I was able to get the delivery driver to lift the primary pallet so I could remove the secondary one. I then put about a half dozen 8" 4x4 blocks under the primary pallet so I could get the legs of the engine hoist underneath. The driver even took the broken up secondary pallet with him. That made the process a lot easier. I can't imagine trying to remove the secondary pallet without a means to lift the primary pallet. I am sure that was a chore.


----------



## RIO (Dec 21, 2016)

Rich, I didn't catch that we are in the same town, cool!
Mark, thanks, and it's good to be back "home".  I'll look you up next time I am in Tucson.
RIO


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice combinations of machines.  You will not be disappointed.

Too bad I won't be able to use mine for a few months until I get my new shop built.  I am going to be having withdrawals here pretty soon.

Mike.


----------



## MonkMan (Dec 22, 2016)

zmotorsports said:


> Nice combinations of machines.  You will not be disappointed.
> 
> Too bad I won't be able to use mine for a few months until I get my new shop built.  I am going to be having withdrawals here pretty soon.
> 
> Mike.


Thanks Mike,
You helped me make this call..........
Paul


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Dec 22, 2016)

Paul, exciting times ahead for you, very nice clean shop space you have there.

I love seeing pictures of new machines being unloaded and set up.

What motors did you order, single phase or three phase?

Keep the pictures coming.

Thanks,

David


----------



## MonkMan (Dec 23, 2016)

Kiwi Canuck said:


> Paul, exciting times ahead for you, very nice clean shop space you have there.
> 
> I love seeing pictures of new machines being unloaded and set up.
> 
> ...


Hey David,
Both machines came with single phase. I just started to uncrate and take a look this morning. Boy they sure are well packed. I already have pulled about a pound of nails.
Here are a few more photos. I'm leaving them in the plastic until the floor is finished. Thanks

Mele Kalikimaka, Paul


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 23, 2016)

LOL...been there done that. Matt and the guys do a really good job getting these machines ready for shipping. Brings back memories.


----------



## brino (Dec 23, 2016)

Christmas came a few days early indeed!
Congratulations. I hope you get some time to play.

-brino


----------



## 4cyclic (Dec 27, 2016)

Very nice, hope you get your floor ready, so you can set them up.


----------

